# Trying to put in a patio/awning, having problems



## D-kirk2

I am trying to put in a patio cover but having problems with permitting. I got a quote from a concrete guy so I began the process of having a slab poured. The contractor said he would take care of the permit and set his forms before obtaining the permit. When he did get it the city told him he would have to install beams because it would have a cover, which would cost about $1000 more that I did not budget for so my slab is on hold while I sort through the requirements to put a cover over the concrete. I have talked with to a couple of inspectors with the city and one tells me the only way to put up an awning is to install beams and a few other things that seem way overboard for an awning. The other inspector told me if I had it windstorm engineer designed that as long as it was designed to meet the county windstorm requirements it would exceed the cities code. My plan was to just go past the slab and put in my supports and after contacting an awning company I was told this how they would do it also with an existing slab. So I'm stuck with conflicting requirements and just looking for advice. I'd like to put the awning up myself but it seems the easiest way through the cities red tape would be to pay someone. Thanks in advance and if you can reccomend an awning company please do. This is lake Jackson


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

pour before you permit, his fault

unfortunately, since TX got hit w hurricanes and you are prob. in a newer coastal code area, you are now in the "zone".

inspectors are your friends, don't make enemies............................


----------



## speckle-catcher

in Lake Jackson - he's always been in a windstorm area.


----------



## seabo

see how they install them without a slab, or is it mandatory to pour a slab for a awning there. sounds fishy to me, a footing isnt needed on something that lightweight ,bolt it down and see the roof rip off while the support posts stay.


----------



## Profish00

Pm 007


----------



## InfamousJ

Profish00 said:


> Pm 007


concrete beam, not jim beam


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

speckle-catcher said:


> in Lake Jackson - he's always been in a windstorm area.


agreed, my point is early codes were there, they have been beefed up and are now enforced, weekend construction used to slip by , not any more.


----------



## fangard

Always have your contractors work weekends. Easy to avoid inspectors.


----------



## speckle-catcher

fangard said:


> Always have your contractors work weekends. Easy to avoid inspectors.


in an area where you're covered by windstorm insurance - if you ever have a windstorm claim...they could deny it if you don't have proof it was engineered and installed to code.

could end up being very costly if that were to happen.


----------



## custombuilder

*patio cover*



CoastalOutfitters said:


> agreed, my point is early codes were there, they have been beefed up and are now enforced, weekend construction used to slip by , not any more.


Lake Jackson is in windstorm 1 , permits,engineered slab,& patio cover will need to be 
covered with city inspection and then you will have insurance coverage .
If you like you can call me for any info and pricing. we have an engineer for all your 
windstorm criteria , inspections & windstorm certificates certified with the state windstorm 
requirements. member of 2cool 
Pete Belknap 281-382-4144 email [email protected] www.belknapcontractors.com


----------



## InfamousJ

fangard said:


> Always have your contractors work weekends. Easy to avoid inspectors.


not nosey neighbors..


----------



## jck

*ABC*

my dad went through the exact same thing you are having trouble with. He used ABC awning out of houston. They windstorm certified the awning and just went out a little past the slab and put the supports in the ground. Mine was done the same way. Curious as to who did your slab. This was also in lake jackson.


----------



## DuckMendenhall

Have to agree with Coastal...inspectors need to be on your side, do not **** them off!!! They can make a nightmare of a simple project.

I know you are asking for awning places, but Lake Jackson having city codes for an awning in the backyard? I could see City of Houston, but wow...

Try to get with an engineer and see if he can design something on an existing slab and go that route. Quick question, wood or metal?


----------



## fangard

fangard said:


> Always have your contractors work weekends. Easy to avoid inspectors.


It was a joke.


----------



## RRfisher

fangard said:


> Always have your contractors work weekends. Easy to avoid inspectors.


You're probably safe on Friday's as well, Fridays are for fishing.


----------



## Stealth Mode

Could you put in the awning, and then put in brick pavers?


----------



## D-kirk2

I'm not trying to make enemies with the inspector, I'm trying to make sure I meet their requirements but what one of the inspectors was telling me seemed like overkill. I really want to put the cover up myself but I definitely don't want to put something up that doesn't meet code. I would think if I built it to the counties windstorm specs to carry windstorm insurance that would surpass the cities code. The awning co I called was abc and they said if I had an existing slab they go past it and put the post 2' in the ground. I told them where I live and they said it wouldnt be a problem. If this is the case it would be easy to let them put it in and take care of the permitting and windstorm certification but it will put me well over budget.
I had pavers which were uneven and a small cover that was starting to rot so I took it all out for a bigger slab and patio but it has become quite the headache.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

InfamousJ said:


> concrete beam, not jim beam


What is that suppose to mean?


----------



## seabo

ok here ya go, let your contractor dig post holes in the forms set the post and pour, no need for a beam around it ,and post holes cant be that much more. ask the inspector if this will work , and like i said, ask do they require a slab for a dang awning and a footing too.wth


----------



## Tex-Cajun

InfamousJ said:


> not nosey neighbors..


While I was working on a project, my nosey neighbor came over and asked if I had got a permit... I told him "Yes, my wife gave me permission to do it".

Last time I had to deal with the neighbor.


----------



## Reloder28

Those city permit people only work Mon-Fri & go home at 1700.


----------

